# IAP and missed day.



## Talon16 (4 Apr 2007)

I start my IAP on May 28th 2007 in St. Jean. I'm from Nova Scotia and my girlfriend will be graduating high school in June. Her prom is on June 25th (a monday). I am a reservist with BMQ and SQ. I was just wondering if there was any slim chance that I could get one day (the 25th) to fly home, go to prom with her, then fly back that night or early the next morning and make up what I missed on that day on a weekend or on my own time. I just wanted to know if it's even possible because she really has her heart set on it and I don't know what to tell her. Any help would be great! Thanks!



           Pte. Dornan
       WNSR, 1Plt. 1Sect.


----------



## gaspasser (4 Apr 2007)

Ok, colour me SM RT, what the heck is IAP?
About your day away, ask your DS for one day off.
Good Luck...


----------



## FredDaHead (4 Apr 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Ok, colour me SM RT, what the heck is IAP?
> About your day away, ask your DS for one day off.
> Good Luck...



Stay in your lanes!!!!!!!11111!!11! (Just kidding  ;D)

Seriously though, IAP is the Initial Assessment Period... kinda like BMQ, but for us superiorsofficers.

As for the original question... ask (write a memo after you learn how to do that) but chances are you won't get it; you'll probably be getting that weekend off anyway (most platoons get the 4th off) HOWEVER, you're only allowed to miss actual training for serious reasons _within your immediate family_. My friend was allowed to go to his mother's wedding, but they were ambivalent about letting him go. It all depends on how good you are, how your course staff is, and how your course O feels when he reads your memo.


----------



## scoutfinch (4 Apr 2007)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Seriously though, IAP is the Initial Assessment Period... kinda like BMQ, *but for us superiorsofficers*.



I do hope you were kidding with this little gem.  If you were, it isn't funny.  If you weren't, really need to get a grip on yourself.


----------



## Talon16 (4 Apr 2007)

Lol, I'd have to agree with Olga. Officers are NOT superior to NCMs. Having spent a year as a Private in the Infantry, I know this. But seriously, any help with the original question would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## FredDaHead (5 Apr 2007)

Talon16 said:
			
		

> Lol, I'd have to agree with Olga. Officers are NOT superior to NCMs. Having spent a year as a Private in the Infantry, I know this. But seriously, any help with the original question would be greatly appreciated!



Chill, I was just poking fun at the NCM people.  

As for the original question, if you'd read the rest of my post you'd have had an answer. It's a case-by-case basis and is generally reserved for very important events in the immediate family (death, wedding, etc). Also, remember that it might affect your performance, and you're only allowed to miss so much for various reasons (a certain number of PT classes, for example) so if something happens further down the road, you won't have a margin for error.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (5 Apr 2007)

I was called as a witness in a criminal trial and it was really touch-and-go as to whether they were going to allow me to leave (i.e., I would have had to have been recoursed), even after the crown offered to have me testify via video conference, so I would have only missed one day.  Never got a final answer, because the guy ended-up plea bargaining so I got to do my Basic as scheduled, no problemo.

Anyway, given how tough it was for that, I suspect that "girlfriend's prom" doesn't really qualify as an acceptable excuse.


----------



## JesseWZ (5 Apr 2007)

A coursemate of mine on IAP had a death in the non-immediate family (not sure how they were related but it was an infant shortly after childbirth.) He was not allowed to attend the funeral. Just food for thought. 
I don't think Fred intended any offence, Officers and NCM's slag eachother jokingly all the time on this forum. We all wear the Flag on our sleeves no?


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (25 Apr 2007)

For some reason people are writing stuff that could give you hope.  Let me be more blunt based on my experience.  

You will not be given a training day off to fly out of the province to attend your girlfriends graduation.  Not whether you're on IAP, BOTP, or BMQ.  

People who are suggesting you write a memo, or talk to you DS and ask them for permission are just setting you up to be made fun of.  I can almost hear the quotes coming out of the DS office:  "Is this guy for real", "He better get his priorities straight"....and so on.  

If you're career is going to be a long one, welcome to the first of many important dates you will miss.


----------



## Torlyn (25 Apr 2007)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Chill, I was just poking fun at the NCM people.



All things considered...  They're not NCM people...  They're CF people, as are we.  You might mean it in jest, but all it takes is one to take it the wrong way.  Midships....

T


----------



## Rowshambow (25 Apr 2007)

Yes we are all in the CF, I have been in quite a long time, and am currently a Snr NCM, if this little jest hurt your feelings, maybe a career in the Forces is not for you as you will do a lot more hurtful things than a few little comments!!!


----------

